# Mobile View For SOTW launched today!



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Great news for those looking for a functional mobile view of the site. We launched a mobile responsive view of the site today. 
More info is here: https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showt...le-View-Feedback-Thread&p=2742354#post2742354
Please try it out and tell us what you think. Pro Tip: The menus to make changes are located in the top left and right buttons of the page when viewing in mobile. 
-Philip


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

When I opened SOTW just before, it took me to the new mobile version.
It kept telling me I needed to log in even though i already had.
I'll stick with the original thanks all the same.


----------



## lfandwhenwerise (Sep 22, 2010)

It's not as user friendly as the full site in my opinion.


----------



## EgilF. (May 14, 2006)

It doesn't work on my iPhone 6. Suddenly it says I have to log in, but I am inlogged. 
I liked the web version much better, how can I get that one on my phone now?


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

glitchy. previews are too long for mobile viewing. easier to navigate full site.


----------



## Roger Nordling (Feb 3, 2009)

It keeps telling me I am not logged in but I am! I think it looks bad too. The debutant skin was better.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

I tried logging in but just get a spinning wheel that has been going around for the last 3 minutes and loading...........at the top left. The ads are having no trouble loading and reloading though on the same page..........


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Something is not working with it. I went to the regular theme and logged in and tried clicking on the tab on the bottom of the page for the new mobile view but nothing happens.........


----------



## mijderf (Jan 4, 2016)

Nefertiti said:


> Something is not working with it. I went to the regular theme and logged in and tried clicking on the tab on the bottom of the page for the new mobile view but nothing happens.........


In a post on the other mobile thread, it was mentioned that you may have to clear your browser cache and memory before the tab at the bottom will work. I tried it and it worked for me.


----------



## Michael Coen (Feb 18, 2017)

Clearing browser cache fixed it for me last night on a galaxy S6.


----------



## BH9 (Mar 26, 2007)

On my iPhone, the only thing I can get is full page ads.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

BH9 said:


> On my iPhone, the only thing I can get is full page ads.


Could you tell me the browser you are using as well as the OS for your phone?
-Philip


----------



## dha (May 13, 2003)

I had "enhanced view"on my Sony Android phone and inadvertently turned it off. I cant get it back. Anyone know how I can reactivate the enhanced view mode? Thanks


----------



## Ballad state of mind (Oct 19, 2014)

dha said:


> I had "enhanced view"on my Sony Android phone and inadvertently turned it off. I cant get it back. Anyone know how I can reactivate the enhanced view mode? Thanks


Go to the bottom of the page, after the Ad,s


----------



## mlblock (May 23, 2016)

I keep getting pop-up advertisements when I view the site on my phone. Something about a free amazing gift card. After it pops up I can’t get back to the page. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Atonal (Aug 25, 2010)

mlblock said:


> I keep getting pop-up advertisements when I view the site on my phone. Something about a free amazing gift card. After it pops up I can't get back to the page. Anyone else have this problem?


same.


----------



## musefound (Jul 19, 2012)

me too
gone back to debutant view


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

mlblock said:


> I keep getting pop-up advertisements when I view the site on my phone. Something about a free amazing gift card. After it pops up I can't get back to the page. Anyone else have this problem?


Yeppppp


----------



## jd (Feb 2, 2003)

Pop up ads is all I get on my iPhone


----------



## SaxyGirl82 (Dec 8, 2017)

VSadmin said:


> Could you tell me the browser you are using as well as the OS for your phone?
> -Philip


I'm getting the same on my iPhone 8 Plus with the ads using safari browser and on iOS 11.2.1 (15C153). It has a pop up that says I've won a walmart gift card for $1000. That would be great if I really had, but I'm pretty suspect that's not the case 

Thanks!
Kristy


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

... and then the damned ad will not go away. Close the browser and start over seems to be the only option.

iPhone 6s. Current iOS.

Ahem.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Have y'all tried clearing your browser cache, closing app, then opening app? That's helped with some anomalies I ran into... Good luck!


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

ratracer said:


> Have y'all tried clearing your browser cache, closing app, then opening app? That's helped with some anomalies I ran into... Good luck!


Yes, they always come back.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

buddy lee said:


> Yes, they always come back.


Bummer... sounds like an Apple feature?? :twisted:

Seriously, hope this gets fixed asap!


----------

